# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Recordatorio concurso fotográfico.

## perdiguera

Quedan menos de tres días para que comience el concurso fotográfico de embalses.net.

Id preparando cámaras y ordenadores.

El que avisa no es traidor.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Quedan menos de tres días para que comience el concurso fotográfico de embalses.net.
> 
> Id preparando cámaras y ordenadores.
> 
> El que avisa no es traidor.


El día 31, o el mismo día cambiaré el título del anuncio. Lo pondré en Mayúsculas y así se verá mejor.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias embalses al 100%.
Aprovecho para recordar que, a pesar de que se suban imágenes a los hilos respectivos, *no se puede votar* hasta que se acabe el plazo de los concursos.
Gracias a todos los participantes.

----------


## Pau Gilabert

Habra que realizar alguna foto para que este a la altura de las circunstancias; dudo que tenga alguna en los archivos que me convenza.
El problema es que me pilla con poco tiempo, y con lo perro que soy....  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Big Grin: .

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## perdiguera

Pau, lo que importa es participar, aunque si se gana pues mejor.
Teniendo en cuenta que se trata de la primera edición, lo que quiere decir que, al menos, habrá otra, lo importante es intentar que hayan bastantes imágenes en cada categoría, para que podamos votar con más posibilidades de elección.
Por lo que veo o se están esperando al final o hay bastante vergüenza/miedo por subir unas simples imágenes.
Claro que quedan muchos días y cada uno al fín y al cabo sólo puede poner seis imágenes, como mucho.
Ahora que los embalses están mucho mejor que hace tres meses quizás puedan obtenerse verdaderas preciosidades con poco trabajo; lo digo por los que tienen "perrunería".

----------


## perdiguera

Entre todos los mensajes que he puesto referentes al concurso de fotografía, se me ha olvidado decir algo que considero importante: yo no presentaré ninguna foto, ya que soy miembro del jurado. Como el amigo jlois. Así que si estáis esperando unas fotos nuestras para poner las vuestras, no esperéis más.
Por cierto que hay un hilo que no tiene todavía ninguna foto y estamos casi a la mitad del plazo.
Gracias a los que han participado y a los que lo harán.

----------


## perdiguera

Para la información general: el puesto de jurado no está retribuido, su única misión es el velar por que se cumplan las normas y como contrapartida no pueden concursar en ningún apartado.
Dicho todo esto nos hace falta un tercer jurado, que sería bueno que fuese no moderador. Se admiten candidatos hasta el día 27 de febrero inclusive. Caso de no apuntarse nadie más los empates los haríamos jolis y yo a suertes tirando una moneda. En serio... nos hace falta un miembro más y muchas más fotos en todos los apartados.

----------


## perdiguera

Cuando se abra el plazo para votar, el próximo 1 de marzo, a lo mejor ya con otro Papa, se podrá votar mediante el uso de los thanks. Cada uno de los miembros del foro de embalses.net, podrá votar a un máximo de tres imágenes por cada hilo. 
Como el uso del thanks es removible, es decir cada uno puede dar y quitar sus thanks, no será hasta que se cierre el plazo que se comience a contar el número de  votos de cada hilo.
Cosa que podrá hacer cada uno si así lo quiere y el jurado de forma oficial. Los resultados provisionales se publicarán en cada hilo, a la espera de la entrega de los originales para su comprobación.

----------


## REEGE

CHICOS A QUE ESTÁIS ESPERANDO PARA PONER VUESTRAS FOTOS????????????? 
*Sigue siendo gratis y como se nota que aquí no se dan suculentos premios para los ganadores...jeje*
Vengo animarse y colgar fotos en los distintos apartados.

----------


## REEGE

*Pero es que nadie tiene una simple foto para concursar?????????????????
Vamos animarse señores!!!!!*

----------


## REEGE

* ¿Estáis esperando al último día o es porque no hay premio????????jejeje*

----------


## tescelma

Cachis!, ya me gustaría participar, pero es que ando muy mal de tiempo. A ver si encuentro un hueco para "afotar" algo de agua, pero va a se difícil y no es plan de tirar de "imágenes de archivo".

----------


## perdiguera

Pues tienes casi medio mes.

----------


## REEGE

*Vamos chicos... queremos más fotos en el concurso.
Bárcenas ha comunicado que donará uno de sus sobres para el ganador!!*

----------


## perdiguera

Recordatorio de que hay que poner lema y que hay que ponerlo en su sitio.
Gracias.

----------


## Zamorro

Yo me e enterado por reege... ya e concursado  :Big Grin:  solo se puede una foto verdad ??


SALUDOSSSSSSSSSSS

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo me e enterado por reege... ya e concursado  solo se puede una foto verdad ??
> 
> 
> SALUDOSSSSSSSSSSS


Son como máximo dos fotos por cada apartado.

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Yo me e enterado por reege... ya e concursado  solo se puede una foto verdad ??
> 
> 
> SALUDOSSSSSSSSSSS


Aquí tienes las bases: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...a-embalses.net

----------


## perdiguera

> Yo me e enterado por reege... ya e concursado  solo se puede una foto verdad ??
> 
> 
> SALUDOSSSSSSSSSSS


Cada miembro del foro puede colocar dos fotos por apartado, en total seis.
Luego podrá votar a tres fotos por apartado, en total nueve votos.
Los votos se harán mediante los thanks.

----------


## perdiguera

Atención.
Queda algo más de un día para poder subir fotos a los hilos correspondientes, también ese es el plazo que hay marcado para corregir los errores que haya, algunas tienen errores todavía, en las distintas imágenes.
Recordamos que las imágenes que concursan a color y monocromático NO deben estar editadas de ninguna manera. Quien haya colgado fotos editadas en estos hilos tiene hasta mañana a las 24:00 hora del foro para rectificarlas, bien poniendo la original, bien poniendo otra nueva.
El próximo día 3 se pondrán las listas definitivas y el día 4 comenzarán las votaciones.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Yo ya he colocado mis imagenes. De cada fotografía he puesto dos versiones, una subida a imageshack con 1024px en el lado mas largo para que se pueda visualizar en el foro sin hacer clic en ningun sitio, y otra a 2048px en el lado mas largo subida en el servidor del foro, por si hiciera falta una con mayor tamaño.

Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Queda una semana para que se acabe el plazo de votación a las diferentes imágenes del concurso de fotografía.
Recuerdo que cualquier miembro puede votar a tres fotos de cada apartado.

----------

